# Tito & Abby are grandparents!



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

For those of you who are new here, I posted photos of the two Tito x Abby litters in 2013 and 2015. Tito is the awesome boy owned by hotel4dogs on this forum and Abby is my girl and mom-extraordinaire to four beautiful litters of puppies. Well Tito and Abby became grandparents yesterday when daughter Sofie had her first litter of puppies - what seems to be the magic number for my girls (a blessing and a curse...) - 13!! To give credit to proud papa -- though he could be here helping clean up the whelping box if you ask me ;-) -- he is Matthew: GCH SHR Westmarch I Beelieve UD GO RAE JH WC VCX BISS. I will post photos and video here as the puppies grow for all you puppy addicts to follow. Photos: new mom Sofie and pups, and Grandma Abby helping out.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

How exciting! Can't believe it was 13 pups again.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So sweet!! I loved the picture of Abby checking out the grand pups. And Matthew, with 13 (!) Puppies cleaning the whelping box is the least you can do! LOL. But sires...just like men...you know how it is...


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

How beautiful! Congratulations to everyone. Good job, Sophie.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow 13 pups. That's amazing. They are so cute.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

G-bear said:


> So sweet!! I loved the picture of Abby checking out the grand pups. And Matthew, with 13 (!) Puppies cleaning the whelping box is the least you can do! LOL. But sires...just like men...you know how it is...


Actually Grandma Abby was helping out - cleaning up little puppy butts. And if one of them is fussing too much she comes to get me. She was always quite the super mom - and now super Grandma.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, the puppies are stunningly beautiful, well done Sofie x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh they are just beautiful.......... and so is momma Sofie. 

Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Congratulations! They are perfect. I love two generations in the box helping and teaching. Beautiful


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Yay for puppies !!!!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> Yay for puppies !!!!!!


I think that my4goldens has a special interest in this litter :-0


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> I think that my4goldens has a special interest in this litter :-0


yes, I do !!!! I've had a name picked out for months !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear everything went well, I knew Sophie would be a good Mom, your girls are all fantastic moms. Large litters appear to be in your lines  .
Donna, are you going to share the name, or is it too soon?
BTW, Tito and I are heading to MN probably next week for a *date*, hoping to meet Matthew in person. He's an amazing dog!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so glad to hear everything went well, I knew Sophie would be a good Mom, your girls are all fantastic moms. Large litters appear to be in your lines  .
> Donna, are you going to share the name, or is it too soon?
> BTW, Tito and I are heading to MN probably next week for a *date*, hoping to meet Matthew in person. He's an amazing dog!



If there are no litter theme restrictions, he is going to be Four Lakes Triple Play, in honor of how well our Chicago Cubs are playing this year, and call name Tripp


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations!! I can't believe another baker's dozen -- you must be on a fertile hot spot. Watching these little beauties grow will be fun.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is amazing that Abby has helped care for her sweet little grand babies! What a wonderful grandmama she is The picture of her with Sofie and the puppies is one of the sweetest pictures I have ever seen. I just love it. Please post lots of pics of Sofie, Abby and the "kids"!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the name!!


QUOTE=my4goldens;6749930]If there are no litter theme restrictions, he is going to be Four Lakes Triple Play, in honor of how well our Chicago Cubs are playing this year, and call name Tripp[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Finally made it on to say CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm so glad Sofie is doing well with her little pumpkins. Auntie Shala sends her love and bows down. Thirteen is a lot of puppies!



fourlakes said:


> Actually Grandma Abby was helping out - cleaning up little puppy butts. And if one of them is fussing too much she comes to get me. She was always quite the super mom - and now super Grandma.


This is so lovely. She was such a good mum - now she's passing along her wisdom. 



my4goldens said:


> yes, I do !!!! I've had a name picked out for months !


Yay!! We will see at least one of them grow up here!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> If there are no litter theme restrictions, he is going to be Four Lakes Triple Play, in honor of how well our Chicago Cubs are playing this year, and call name Tripp


Love the name! I don't require a litter theme but sometimes an optional theme takes on a life of it's own...usually with hotel4dogs behind the plot. You may all recall the "Potato" theme which caught on for the 2013 Tito X Abby litter. Fortunately for all of us the "Sausage" theme for the 2015 litter sputtered out. Sweet girl suggested that 13 puppies born on the 13th should be the "Superstition" litter which would be fun...but completely optional. More photos and video soon, I promise!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> I can't believe another baker's dozen -- you must be on a fertile hot spot.


I actually wondered about this! Something in the water?? But I moved this summer, 20 miles SW, even into a different county. No fertility drugs involved, I swear! Maybe it's the Fromm dog food ;-)


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Love the name! I don't require a litter theme but sometimes an optional theme takes on a life of it's own...usually with hotel4dogs behind the plot. You may all recall the "Potato" theme which caught on for the 2013 Tito X Abby litter. Fortunately for all of us the "Sausage" theme for the 2015 litter sputtered out. Sweet girl suggested that 13 puppies born on the 13th should be the "Superstition" litter which would be fun...but completely optional. More photos and video soon, I promise!


to be honest, the name I like kind of plays into a litter theme of "superstition". You can't be a Cubs fan and not be superstitious every year about their chances.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Three day old chowhounds at the milk bar:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Awww!!, precious babies and Sofie looks like a natural mummy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

sweet sweet babies


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

my4goldens, is it possible to look at that video without thinking "I want that one!" Beautiful puppies, though. Ah, puppy fever strikes again.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Pilgrim123 said:


> my4goldens, is it possible to look at that video without thinking "I want that one!" Beautiful puppies, though. Ah, puppy fever strikes again.


I love the little one who was trying to scramble up to eat and got turned over, I think that's a little girl though. Can't really tell from the video. They are all adorable.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Cuteness overload. And Sofie looks like such a good mom


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I just love the little sounds they make!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Today's report from the puppy box: all's well. :smile2:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Today's report from the puppy box: all's well. :smile2:


darling little puppies


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Got my puppy fix for the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Perfect xxx


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a beautiful bunch of little chubs!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohhh, they are so adorable you just want to crawl in there with them. Are you all settled in your new home and enjoying retirement? The puppies will keep you busy so you won't even miss work!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Are you all settled in your new home and enjoying retirement? The puppies will keep you busy so you won't even miss work!


Not missing work one bit! When the "back to school" ads came on in August I thought HA, I'm not going back to school! I am moved but there is still a lot of unpacking and organizing to do. Winter seems like a good time for that. The new house was move in ready but the yard was a jungle. So I have had some landscaping done and have also been doing a lot of yard work myself. There is no way I could have managed a fall litter if I was still teaching. I always did summer litters but someone (Sofie) did not cooperate with that this year. Love the new house, being out in the country, being retired, having lots of time and space for puppies...all of it.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a feeling that this thread is going to be one of the first ones a lot of us will check each day. There's nothing like good news and puppies to start the day.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Sofie looks so much like Shala in color that it amazes me. And seeing the contrast with Abby-who looks so red when next to Sofie-is another surprise. They're all beautiful, as are the puppies, of course. I love all of these Abby and Tito Tots! I am still hoping to have one someday.

NewfieMom


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know how you can possibly get anything done with all of that cuteness. I'm afraid I would spend my entire day (and night) just sitting and watching those cute little babies. They are soooo adorable.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> Sofie looks so much like Shala in color that it amazes me. And seeing the contrast with Abby-who looks so red when next to Sofie-is another surprise. They're all beautiful, as are the puppies, of course. I love all of these Abby and Tito Tots! I am still hoping to have one someday.
> 
> NewfieMom


When we got together for Shala and Sofie's first birthday, even I couldn't tell them apart when they were out in the yard running and playing. There is even a photo that I would be SURE was Shala - but I took it, and I know it was Sofie. They were so alike.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> When we got together for Shala and Sofie's first birthday, even I couldn't tell them apart when they were out in the yard running and playing. There is even a photo that I would be SURE was Shala - but I took it, and I know it was Sofie. They were so alike.


Quite a few of the Tito X Abby kids have that same interesting color - not red but kind of a deep reddish gold. Abby is a straight up red girl, quite dark. Shala and Sofie really do look alike, especially in color. I am seeing a few lighter pups in Sofie's litter, but maybe 4-5 that will be Sofie's color. I'm also already seeing very, very nice dispositions


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> Quite a few of the Tito X Abby kids have that same interesting color - not red but kind of a deep reddish gold. Abby is a straight up red girl, quite dark. *Shala and Sofie really do look alike, especially in color.* I am seeing a few lighter pups in Sofie's litter, but maybe 4-5 that will be Sofie's color. I'm also already seeing very, very nice dispositions


And their sweet faces, too!!  Thankfully, they have different patterns of treat spots on their tongues! : But, yes, Shala is totally reddish gold, too. Beautiful is what I call it!! lol


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Quite a few of the Tito X Abby kids have that same interesting color - not red but kind of a deep reddish gold. Abby is a straight up red girl, quite dark. Shala and Sofie really do look alike, especially in color. I am seeing a few lighter pups in Sofie's litter, but maybe 4-5 that will be Sofie's color. I'm also already seeing very, very nice dispositions


I am so excited. Been going thru all my stuff to see what I am going to need when we bring him home.
Do you mark the puppies in any way to know which one is which?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> I am so excited. Been going thru all my stuff to see what I am going to need when we bring him home. Do you mark the puppies in any way to know which one is which?


When you haven't had a puppy for awhile, even when you've had several before, you forget this stuff: what do I need? I do send info out in a bit. And yes, I mark the pups with fabric paint. I don't like anything around their necks - ribbons or Velcro collars.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

From tonight: two bugs in a rug (5 days old).


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

they are so precious !


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are all so adorable!! Also very glad we will get to watch one grow up here!!:grin2:


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Isn't it miraculous how quickly puppies grow from beautiful pinkish jelly beans into proper little golden retrievers?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm late to the party - huge congratulations on such a big healthy litter  How fun to see how they grow and change, you're so kind to share photos with us. I am so interested to see how the different shades come out. They looked so similar in the first photos but now that some time has passed you can see that they are going to be different. I love this  Can you tell how they are looking different compared to previous litters at this age? I think genetics are so interesting.

I know 2 Matthew puppies, a son and a daughter, and they are just wonderful Goldens, so smart and loving. Great choice


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, those little faces. Too cute.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

It is fun to watch them grow and see the littler personalities start to emerge. I'm seeing very sweet dispositions in this bunch. They seem easy going as a group. And it always amazes me how fast they grow and change. More photos to come!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *fourlakes* View Post 
_Quite a few of the Tito X Abby kids have that same interesting color - not red but kind of a deep reddish gold. Abby is a straight up red girl, quite dark. *Shala and Sofie really do look alike, especially in color.* I am seeing a few lighter pups in Sofie's litter, but maybe 4-5 that will be Sofie's color. I'm also already seeing very, very nice dispositions _



Sweet Girl said:


> And their sweet faces, too!!  Thankfully, they have different patterns of treat spots on their tongues! : But, yes, Shala is totally reddish gold, too. Beautiful is what I call it!! lol


I will always think of Shala's color as "sweet potato". So I think of Sofie's color as "sweet potato", too. Isn't their litter the one Jane used the sweet potato theme for? If not, it certainly could have been!

NewfieMom


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> It is fun to watch them grow and see the littler personalities start to emerge. I'm seeing very sweet dispositions in this bunch. They seem easy going as a group. And it always amazes me how fast they grow and change. More photos to come!




I'm almost a little teary eyed, thinking about these babies. I love that you are seeing easy going pups, exactly what I am looking for. Thank you for updating us on these precious little ones.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh man... that was a great meal. Milk coma ...


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sofie is doing a really good job when you see bellies like that. Makes me smile...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Perfect golden belly up pose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Lol. So cute


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohhh, is that a smile or what! I love the pictures but I have to admit I kind of like seeing what the fleecy blanket of the day is!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh.......... the belly


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> It is fun to watch them grow and see the littler personalities start to emerge. I'm seeing very sweet dispositions in this bunch. They seem easy going as a group....


This is fascinating to me - so even at such an early age you are beginning to get a "vibe" on the group? I would love to hear how you try to keep track of their personalities? Do you keep notes to try to see if the things you see in them as puppies turn out to hold true as adults? Your comments are part of why I will always want the breeder's guidance on puppy choice. I honestly thing that with human children and puppies, the temperament/personality is there so much earlier than we give them credit for. Pretty interesting, I hope you will talk more about it when you have time


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fourlakes* View Post
> _Quite a few of the Tito X Abby kids have that same interesting color - not red but kind of a deep reddish gold. Abby is a straight up red girl, quite dark. *Shala and Sofie really do look alike, especially in color.* I am seeing a few lighter pups in Sofie's litter, but maybe 4-5 that will be Sofie's color. I'm also already seeing very, very nice dispositions _
> 
> ...


There was a very loose potato theme to the litter (Tito was a couch potato - a spud. The pups were being called tater tots). Shala is Four Lakes Sweet Potato Pie and Kai is Four Lakes Hot Potato. Not sure if others used the potato theme.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That little belly is so sweet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just precious.......the little tongue sticking out is too cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!*

Congratulations!! So beautiful!!:wink2:


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

nolefan said:


> This is fascinating to me - so even at such an early age you are beginning to get a "vibe" on the group? I would love to hear how you try to keep track of their personalities? Do you keep notes to try to see if the things you see in them as puppies turn out to hold true as adults? Your comments are part of why I will always want the breeder's guidance on puppy choice. I honestly thing that with human children and puppies, the temperament/personality is there so much earlier than we give them credit for. Pretty interesting, I hope you will talk more about it when you have time


Hi Kristy! Just my feeling that this is a pretty mellow group overall. I've been doing this for awhile now. Not a lot of fussing with this group, they settle easily, seem content and calm. I do take notes on pups but not until they are a little older, things I observe about energy level, how they relate to the other pups and to mom, adventurousness, smarts - like able to figure things out - independence, etc. It helps me keep track of things, especially with a large litter. And I have temperament testing done at 7 weeks of age which is a huge help to me in making placements. The Volhardt test gives you an idea of things like independence/ whether they are focused on people/ follow or just go off and do their own thing, whether they like to retrieve, if they are startled by loud noises or not, whether they are afraid of unusual things or very confident, again energy level (which I have a pretty good idea of by then...) We also see if they like birds or not. Some are right after the birds, some don't give a hoot. Then I sit down with the puppy application information, my notes and temperament test results and figure out the best matches. It has worked out well in the past. There are definitely different energy levels and personalities in a litter, I'm already seeing them in this bunch of newbies.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

My guess is that no one was checking this thread for an informational talk on puppy evaluation and temperament testing. You want cute puppy pics!! The options right now are 1)eating or 2)sleeping - that's pretty much it at this point. So here you have...sleeping! One week old today.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Their little coats look so glowing and healthy. Is it too early to look at their ears for an indication of their ultimate coat color?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Their little coats look so glowing and healthy. Is it too early to look at their ears for an indication of their ultimate coat color?


They are starting to darken up in color but there are a couple of lighter pups in the litter. Dad Matthew is a medium gold and Sofie is a dark reddish gold. I've never actually checked to see if/ when they turn the color of their ears, though I've heard that. With these big litters I'm usually too busy just trying to keep them all straight - and fed and things cleaned up!
Adding re shiny coats: mom Sofie is eating Fromm Puppy food. I really like Fromm.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> My guess is that no one was checking this thread for an informational talk on puppy evaluation and temperament testing. You want cute puppy pics!! The options right now are 1)eating or 2)sleeping - that's pretty much it at this point. So here you have...sleeping! One week old today.


Ha! Only me - geek that I am  I do appreciate you sharing how you do things. Just confirms my thought that if my wisconsin or illinois friends and family asked me for a Golden referral I'd send them to you  Putting that kind of time and effort into figuring out how to place your puppies when you're as busy as you are means SO much in my book.

Thanks for photos, can't wait till their eyes open


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> My guess is that no one was checking this thread for an informational talk on puppy evaluation and temperament testing. You want cute puppy pics!! The options right now are 1)eating or 2)sleeping - that's pretty much it at this point. So here you have...sleeping! One week old today.


I LOVE reading and talking about puppy temperament and testing. I find it so interesting that their little personalities can be so developed that early. I think I asked you for Shala's test when she was about 18 months old or so, and I was amazed at how spot on it was. The traits she had at 7 weeks were the traits she had at 18 months and still has today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They look great, very healthy and so adorable......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by for my daily puppy fix, they are just so very precious!.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

nolefan said:


> Ha! Only me - geek that I am  I do appreciate you sharing how you do things. Just confirms my thought that if my wisconsin or illinois friends and family asked me for a Golden referral I'd send them to you  Putting that kind of time and effort into figuring out how to place your puppies when you're as busy as you are means SO much in my book.


Actually it is not only you who has an interest in how one judges a puppy's temperament. I thought your question was incredibly astute and Jane's answer was incredibly knowledgeable. I am not as informed as either of you, but I am extremely interested in the subject and I always stayed glued to threads about Four Lakes puppies (and also Tito and his puppies) because I hope one day to have one of Jane's dogs and because I have followed Barb's dogs, too.

Thank you for your informative posts.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Just joking about no one being interested in temperament testing and puppy evaluation! But thought I would balance out all that information with more cute puppy pictures. Always good to break up serious info with some entertaining fun (I was a teacher for... Well just about forever  
Adding: I'm surprised how many people, including breeders, pooh-pooh temperament testing. I find it so informative and helpful in puppy placements - of course in addition to spending a lot of time with the pups and keeping notes.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Just joking about no one being interested in temperament testing and puppy evaluation! But thought I would balance out all that information with more cute puppy pictures. Always good to break up serious info with some entertaining fun (I was a teacher for... Well just about forever
> Adding: I'm surprised how many people, including breeders, pooh-pooh temperament testing. I find it so informative and helpful in puppy placements - of course in addition to spending a lot of time with the pups and keeping notes.


I'm thrilled you do all the testing. :smile2:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Such cute puppies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh, my. They've grown already. Chubby babies. Thank you for posting pictures!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

First steps! The pups are starting to push up on their legs and walk. And their eyes are starting to open, just little slits so far. They are 10 days old today. That's Grandma Abby checking in in the back. She keeps a close eye on the babies. And then it's naptime again...


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my, so very very precious. Pretty heads on these puppies, and that little one in the bottom picture, with the puppy on top of it, be still my heart !


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Puppy fever!, so beautiful.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

They really have beautiful coats. I hope you're getting some rest because those little grand-dogs are going to keep you hopping in a week or two!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

With every picture you post those little guys get cuter


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

The biggest problem with puppies is that they grow up so quickly! They really are a special litter and thanks again for sharing them.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies all got their nails trimmed today which was a very wiggly business. Here is the crew having a big, long meal after the nail trim with mom Sofie saying THANKS - - they aren't scratching me so much now  And the last pic is milk coma again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I got to meet Matthew (Daddy dog) this weekend and he is AMAZING!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

How perfect they line up for dinner. I thought for sure they would be on their green and gold fleece today with Packer numbers on their butts.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Those nursing photos are some of my favorite puppy pictures, I love them lined up. You're lucky I don't live closer, I'd be begging to come over......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

KathyL said:


> How perfect they line up for dinner. I thought for sure they would be on their green and gold fleece today with Packer numbers on their butts.


This is great, love it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I never thought about how tough little toe nails could be on the mama. That must be quite a job trimming all those nails. I hope you had some help!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> How perfect they line up for dinner. I thought for sure they would be on their green and gold fleece today with Packer numbers on their butts.


I really do need to invest in some Packer fleece for game days  Little baby cheesehead hats would be nice too. The kiddos would probably sleep through the game anyway...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> I never thought about how tough little toe nails could be on the mama. That must be quite a job trimming all those nails. I hope you had some help!


No help, just yours truly. They're just little thin nails (but sharp!) so not hard to trim. But so much wiggling! It's like trimming a moving target!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, sigh. Just looked at all the pictures. Puppy milk breath...inhale, in my imagination.  Beautiful litter of pups...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> No help, just yours truly. They're just little thin nails (but sharp!) so not hard to trim. But so much wiggling! It's like trimming a moving target!


Well, I bet that early nail trimming socialization is why my girl sits like a lady now to have her nails done. Even hands the groomer her paw. Because I sure won't do it!! Always afraid I'll trim too short and make her bleed. You're amazing.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The eyes are open! And the pups are walking now - well more like "toddling". They are two weeks + two days old today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

They are all so precious! I love the one with the 3 of them on top of each other!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Wendy427 said:


> They are all so precious! I love the one with the 3 of them on top of each other!


They love to pile up to sleep in all kinds of SUCH cute arrangements


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my. I can smell the milk breath from here. Such beautiful little golden potatoes.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oooh. Can't believe how quickly they grow. The fun is about to begin! They are so cute.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful pups Jane!! I love the first pic where the little one seems to be looking around like "am I the only one up?"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The grandtots! Just adorable. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Precious puppies, would just love to be sat in the middle of all of them!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> I really do need to invest in some Packer fleece for game days  Little baby cheesehead hats would be nice too. The kiddos would probably sleep through the game anyway...


I still have some photos of Packer baby caps one can crochet or knit on my computer from when Barb was expecting her first grandchild! Want to adapt them to puppy size?

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

KathyL said:


> I love the first pic where the little one seems to be looking around like "am I the only one up?"


So do I!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Puppy video! Here is mom Sofie checking in on the kiddos. They are 2-1/2 weeks old.


----------



## Tejasjessi (Jun 27, 2016)

They are soooo cute!!

Jessi


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just what I needed  My football team is losing so a puppy fix is perfect


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I love how the pups are trying so hard to get to Mom.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are so beautiful, Sofie is looking so pretty too x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Awwwww. Melts my heart...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

To celebrate being three weeks old (actually tomorrow...) the puppies had their first non-mom food today. The puppy food mush with goat's milk was delicious! Photos below: figuring out how to eat from a bowl, the cleanup crew waiting patiently for them to finish, and afterward - crashed with full tummies.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wonderful photos! The clean-up crew made me smile - they looked so much like runners at the start of a race. Those puppies are beautiful. I want one!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It's like a buffet for dogs and they ate till they dropped! Is that Sophie with her head in box? Great pictures.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> It's like a buffet for dogs and they ate till they dropped! Is that Sophie with her head in box? Great pictures.


The cleanup crew is: closest is Grandma Abby, middle is mom Sofie, in the back is big sis Piper who was having a little trouble waiting.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh they are cute!!! And the "clean up crew" members are simply beautiful. Looks like grandma Abby is making sure that all of the puppies used their best manners. She is such a good grandma, keeping a close eye on the babies! I have fallen in love with Abby. She seems like such a sweet girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the photos, especially of the clean up crew! Piper is just anxiously watching and learning the mom business for when its her turn!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my gosh. I'm going to echo everyone else, but I just love that clean up crew shot. The puppies are adorable - but I just love the three girls watching carefully for their turn to go at it. Such a help to you they are!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Re the cleanup crew: Sofie and Piper are good about staying back when I tell them to. The one you have to watch is Grandma Abby who tends to think she has special status (she kind of does...) and that rules don't really apply to her. This morning she leaned in like "I"m just licking these puppies near the edge of the box to clean them up", then stepped in for more licking, then slowly all the way into the box... Pretty soon she was leaning slowly over to help herself to some puppy food - which is when she got evicted. But nice try, playing the Grandma card!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So beautiful, Sofie looks like she's smiling at her babies!.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> To celebrate being three weeks old (actually tomorrow...) the puppies had their first non-mom food today. The puppy food mush with goat's milk was delicious! Photos below: figuring out how to eat from a bowl, the cleanup crew waiting patiently for them to finish, and afterward - crashed with full tummies.


Oh my. Sigh. All I can say is

:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> To celebrate being three weeks old (actually tomorrow...) the puppies had their first non-mom food today. The puppy food mush with goat's milk was delicious! Photos below: figuring out how to eat from a bowl, the cleanup crew waiting patiently for them to finish, and afterward - crashed with full tummies.


I love the bottom photo showing peach colored puppies! Cream of pumpkin colored puppies for October!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Playtime has started and the first game is...bitey face! And then in the last photo: hum... I wonder what's going on out there. The puppies are three weeks + two days old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh, these little ones are just too cute for words, great pictures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a cute, squirmy pile of furry little bitey-faces. Just wonderful to see.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ha! You have a Shala in this litter!! "Hmmmm... how can I get out of this enclosure? Out, out, out. So many more exciting things to be done out THERE!"


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies were busy entertaining visitors this weekend.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aww. I know Shala has great memories of those early visits with your students and friends. She came home LOVING little kids. They were the BEST. :smile2:


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just look at them!! Happy, healthy beautiful pups. Play hard, then sleep hard -- what a life!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just needed to look at some cute puppies tonight  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the puppy pics. And that young girl looks like she's in heaven holding that pup.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Honestly, this made me cry. There is nothing more joyful and innocent as a child with a puppy. It was just what I needed with the crazy of these last few days. Thank you -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww that last photo with the little one asleep....just precious. Thank you


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I know I'm changing the subject, but back to the bitey-face pictures. I never thought about it, but if you're a puppy, what better to hold onto to bite that your brother or sister's lower jaw? It is one of the sturdiest things around to use as a chew toy. Just the right size, too. 

NewfieMom


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Pumpkins with pumpkins. The puppies are four weeks old.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

sweetest little things ever. I just received yesterday some things I ordered from chewy.com, toys, etc. My pile of puppy things is growing bigger.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Omg, those puppy pumpkins are the cutest. I love the first one - looks like pup is just taking a rest - on a pumpkin. Good a place as any.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

3 weeks 1 day, 3 weeks 1 day, 3 weeks 1 day. oh my can't believe how fast the time is going. almost have everything I need. 
better catch up on my sleep


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

my4goldens, I have a crazy mental picture of you jumping up and down with excitement, while Tugg and Raider wonder what's going on. I'm jealous! But who wouldn't be excited by the thought of one of these bundles of perfection coming home to you? They are so beautiful.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> 3 weeks 1 day, 3 weeks 1 day, 3 weeks 1 day. oh my can't believe how fast the time is going. almost have everything I need.
> better catch up on my sleep


You are sooooo lucky!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies have been very busy getting cuddled and admired by visitors. And they really play with each other which is fun to watch. They have bigger living quarters - with an exercise pen around it because they are very good at escaping over the lower wall now. And they have been using their potty box - mostly. They will be five weeks old on Tuesday. Yikes, only three weeks until they head out to their new homes!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The homes they are going to will be very lucky


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

jennretz said:


> The homes they are going to will be very lucky
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




They are very lucky! These pups have been carefully bred and receive 5 star care and lots of love and it shows. Not to mention that they are gorgeous to boot!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Puppy update! They are five weeks old now, busy playing - and oh so sweet and cute


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I wouldn't have believed it, but those pups keep getting more and more beautiful. Thanks for letting us see them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

And the golden sleeping on back starts....thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Awwww, they are just perfect x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, these little ones are so cute.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Awe... want to squeeze em all


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They are SO cute!! I love this age so much. Maximum cuteness!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG so stinkin cute.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohh, they are just so -- Golden!! I just love the little one sleeping on it's back, my MacGyver used to sleep like that.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Pilgrim123 said:


> I wouldn't have believed it, but those pups keep getting more and more beautiful. Thanks for letting us see them.


I agree with this. This last batch of pictures was absolutely unbelievable. The blue eyes that showed in some of the shots were crazy cute and the acrobatics in the last photo made me giggle! Bigger and cuter!!!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Finally - new puppy pics! The puppies are 6-1/2 weeks old now. They love cuddling with visitors, playing with their toys and when Jane brings those big plates of puppy food. And, in second to last photo, sleeping in the doggie door in the kennel - just enough room for one.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the puppy cuteness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

They are so darn cute! How can you stand to let ANY of those little sweeties go?!?! The third photo is my favorite..."please...let me out to play! I promise I'll be really, really good.." Jane, they are all beautiful


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was just thinking of you all yesterday! So happy to see new pics! They are looking scrumptious, of course! The time flies - I guess they will start leaving in about 10 days! How is Sofie - is she ready for them to go home? Do you think she'll miss them?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> I was just thinking of you all yesterday! So happy to see new pics! They are looking scrumptious, of course! The time flies - I guess they will start leaving in about 10 days! How is Sofie - is she ready for them to go home? Do you think she'll miss them?


They will be 8 weeks old on Election Day (the U.S. one that is, the one I personally am looking forward to being over and done.) A couple pups are leaving the weekend before that --which is next weekend! The rest leave the following weekend. About a week ago the crew moved from my dining room downstairs to my "work in progress" indoor/ outdoor kennel space. The adult dogs like to run down there to check on the puppies. My old kennel was in a separate building so this setup is going to be nice - when it gets finished next year. Mom Sofie is just fine - done nursing but still checks in on the kiddos - who go bonkers because of course they want to nurse - forever! Mom, mom, mom!!! The dog moms are always fine with the pups leaving - and by 8 weeks so am I.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> They will be 8 weeks old on Election Day (the U.S. one that is, the one I personally am looking forward to being over and done.) A couple pups are leaving the weekend before that --which is next weekend! The rest leave the following weekend. About a week ago the crew moved from my dining room downstairs to my "work in progress" indoor/ outdoor kennel space. The adult dogs like to run down there to check on the puppies. My old kennel was in a separate building so this setup is going to be nice - when it gets finished next year. Mom Sofie is just fine - done nursing but still checks in on the kiddos - who go bonkers because of course they want to nurse - forever! Mom, mom, mom!!! The dog moms are always fine with the pups leaving - and by 8 weeks so am I.


Your new set-up sounds like it will be amazing! I wish I could come see them!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, they have really filled out and you can see how beautiful they will be as adults. I love the picture of the little one sleeping in the dog door alcove. Now you can begin to enjoy your new home and retirement with your girls!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

They're so precious! My favorite is the cutie pie sitting for the picture (I'll gladly take him if no one else wants him )


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> They're so precious! My favorite is the cutie pie sitting for the picture (I'll gladly take him if no one else wants him )


You know, I've heard that that is the problem with The Four Lakes puppies. You cannot _give_ them away. No one wants them even if they are offered with a cash bonus to sweeten the deal. :jester:

NewfieMom


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

NewfieMom said:


> You know, I've heard that that is the problem with The Four Lakes puppies. You cannot _give_ them away. No one wants them even if they are offered with a cash bonus to sweeten the deal. :jester:
> 
> NewfieMom


I suppose that means I'll have to steal him then


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These little ones are just soooo stinkin' cute and they've grown way too fast. 
Hard to believe they are almost 8 weeks old, I'm going to miss them.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Time is flying! The puppies are 7 weeks old now. A couple are going to their new homes this weekend, then the big exodus happens the following weekend. It has been so warm and sunny here lately, great weather for the pups to play in the outdoor run.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Cute Adorable Fluffy Joyful Puppies....ahhhhh 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They're just gorgeous, but why wouldn't they be? Both parents are!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Puppy zoomies! Oh dear, I'm so jealous!! All those lucky owners with all the joy.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It has been nice and you have a perfect set-up for them to be outside.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

You have no idea how much I am going to miss seeing those puppies! I am really sad that they are all leaving and I hope their new parents know how very, very lucky they are to have one of these cuties. I'm not sure how I am going to get my puppy fix after they leave...any chance of convincing you to have another litter asap? A lot of us really need that puppy fix you've provided for the past 7 weeks...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

G-bear said:


> You have no idea how much I am going to miss seeing those puppies! I am really sad that they are all leaving and I hope their new parents know how very, very lucky they are to have one of these cuties. I'm not sure how I am going to get my puppy fix after they leave...any chance of convincing you to have another litter asap? A lot of us really need that puppy fix you've provided for the past 7 weeks...


I'm glad to know how much you enjoy checking in on the puppies. It really is fun to watch them grow---fast! Even though I have retired from my "day job" I'm planning to stick with one litter per year. So no more puppies until next summer. And that will be a special litter... I believe someone named Tito is going to be that dad  (Not with Abby, she's retired.)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

In love 

I love the little one who stands up to see what you are doing, then pounces on something! And the one who steals the toy at the end and pulls it away - much to the interest of the others! I'm going to miss them, too!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are soooooo fluffy! I want to touch and cuddle in the worst way. The families that are getting them are very lucky indeed.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

my4goldens picked up her puppy today and I think she was very happy with him  Here is Tripp - Four Lakes Triple Play looking all fluffy after his bath (with a shampoo called "Fluffy Puppy" - I couldn't resist that one.) He is named in honor of the Chicago Cubs. Maybe if we all pester her she will start a thread for Tripp.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a great name! She is going to love him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> my4goldens picked up her puppy today and I think she was very happy with him  Here is Tripp - Four Lakes Triple Play looking all fluffy after his bath (with a shampoo called "Fluffy Puppy" - I couldn't resist that one.) He is named in honor of the Chicago Cubs. Maybe if we all pester her she will start a thread for Tripp.


Congratulations my4goldens, love his name, Tripp is such a doll.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> my4goldens picked up her puppy today and I think she was very happy with him  Here is Tripp - Four Lakes Triple Play looking all fluffy after his bath (with a shampoo called "Fluffy Puppy" - I couldn't resist that one.) He is named in honor of the Chicago Cubs. Maybe if we all pester her she will start a thread for Tripp.


OH my he's a beauty! And soooo fluffy. :grin2:

I hope she starts thread, too. I want to watch him grow.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We love him already. And Raider and Tugg act like he has been here forever.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Here they all are shortly after we got home.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

So very pleased for my4goldens and Tripp! I can imagine the look on her face when she got to take home such a lovely puppy. He looks a confident little thing. You (and Sophie and Abby!) have made a lot of people very happy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love happy endings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I told Tripp he was going to love his new home and his two older brothers  I think I was right.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Tripp looks very much at home -- he's a keeper. I vaguely remember he was named early on so he either picked the winner or brought them luck.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We need a Tripp thread!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I will start a thread later, beautiful day here so hoping to get some more pictures. You forget the middle of the night potty breaks, but he is delightful. Fits right in, loves his big brothers. Eats like a champ, we had an hour of play time this morning outside, right now he is in his crate protesting. He yowls a bit like a wolf when he is unhappy. Can't wait to watch him grow. He is a lovely lovely puppy.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Meanwhile, back at the ranch... The rest of the puppies had a blast running around in the yard yesterday. We have been having such warm, sunny, beautiful weather lately. The puppies will be 8 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the video, especially the little one that fell over at the end, I think I'll take that one to cure my puppy fever!.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh boy, will I miss these puppies!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I will miss them too! So fun...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Told you Jane...there are a lot of us counting on getting our puppy fixes from you. Maybe you could just post random pictures of previous litters to help us make it thru to next summer and Tito's kids?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Thought I had better post a few more cute puppy photos before more of the kiddos start leaving. Here they are having fun in the outdoor run: packing into the crate, wrestling, playing with toys and going in and out of the doggie door. The doggie door is only open when I am out there to supervise. Otherwise they in the indoor kennel safe and sound.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I love the little bum! 

I was thinking they were all very light when I was watching the video - but it must have been the light, because they look a bit darker in the photos. Are there any red heads in the bunch?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Love these puppies. Hope each one is going to a great home.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Puppy pictures! I vote that this is the BEST way to start a day! That little one lying by the bed...awww so cute. Their forever families are very lucky people. Thank you Jane for providing some very lucky people with some really gorgeous puppies. I'm guessing you will really miss these babies


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet girl: No redheads this time, mostly quite light. It will be interesting to see if any darken up a bit as they get older.

TheZ's: I'm very happy with all the homes the pups are going to. I seem to attract the nicest buyers 

G-bear: Glad the pups made your morning. I'm happy to share the cuteness. I will be miss this bunch. They have been a fun batch, so sweet. But they are ready to move on to new adventures and get lots of individual attention.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've always enjoyed seeing pictures and videos of all your litters. 
This group is so adorable, they look like they are a fun group.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

More puppies are leaving for their new homes this weekend. Photos: Vinny on his way home to Chicago, Lucky who will be getting lots of love at his new home in Milwaukee, and Yogi catching a few zzzz's on the way to the airport for a flight to Austin, Texas.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Three more happy puppies! And very lucky families!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Such cute puppies. I would find it so hard to let them go! Do you hear from most families that adopt them on how they are doing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am guessing there are some very happy families tonight


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Such cute puppies. I would find it so hard to let them go! Do you hear from most families that adopt them on how they are doing?


I do hear back from many families with photos and updates. I post photos on the Facebook page and everyone enjoys following the puppies as they grow. And I often get photos of pups from past litters on their birthdays and post those as well. And some families don't stay in touch at all which is their choice. I always love getting news and photos.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

All of the Matthew x Sofie puppies have gone to their new homes except one boy who will leave in a few days. AND...somehow...??... there seems to be a girl still here, one that I "forgot" to sell!! How did this happen??!! Please meet Four Lakes Count Me In - "Tally"


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Eeeeeeee! You kept another little girl!! Hahahaha. You're so funny. I'm so glad. I cant wait to see how she grows! She looks lovely. Your first non-red girl!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Eeeeeeee! You kept another little girl!! Hahahaha. You're so funny. I'm so glad. I cant wait to see how she grows! She looks lovely. Your first non-red girl!


It's true, she definitely is not red. But very spunky and so smart like those red girls tend to be, as you know  I have loved how this litter so nice both conformation-wise and also so smart, focused, love to retrieve... very, very nice litter.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I LOVE that action shot. You should enter that in the November photo contest if you haven't already.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yippee!! We don't miss our puppy fix!! And you get to keep a little beauty! Wins all round! (And enough exclamation marks to drive my old uni professor crazy!)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to the world of conformation showing


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

What a sweet baby she is ! Tell her her brother Tripp is settling in nicely. Tugg is a good big brother to him and helps wear him out. Raider likes him too, but prefers not to have his tail feathers chewed on, so is often on the couch out of reach.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful sweet pups. I love the picture of Lucky with his new family. He is lucky indeed with three kids to play with him. And sweet Tally! How wonderful you are keeping her. She looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome, she's a beauty!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh, Tally is beautiful!!!! Does this mean we get to watch her grow up? I think we need a Tally thread for those of us who have happily gotten our puppy fix from you for the past 8 weeks-- she is the cutest little girl


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Oh my gosh, Tally is beautiful!!!! Does this mean we get to watch her grow up? I think we need a Tally thread for those of us who have happily gotten our puppy fix from you for the past 8 weeks-- she is the cutest little girl


Thank you! She's a little pistol, that's for sure. And sweet as can be, a cuddle-bug. I'll have to start a thread for her because I'm sure she will have many adventures to report.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tally is beautiful........... looking forward to seeing her grow.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Some puppy updates: everyone seems to be settling right in to their new homes. Gracie is doing great and is what her owner calls "so stinkin' cute!" That's Hazel making herself at home on the sofa. And Radar has a new best buddy: Birdie the kitten. His family wanted them to grow up together.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, my heart skipped a beat for a minute and then I realized you were keeping her. I've thought so many times, how can you not keep one. I'm happy for you and for her -- did I miss her name? You have an early Christmas present. 


Oh, I see her name is Tally, cute!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Oh, my heart skipped a beat for a minute and then I realized you were keeping her. I've thought so many times, how can you not keep one. I'm happy for you and for her -- did I miss her name? You have an early Christmas present.
> Oh, I see her name is Tally, cute!


Didn't mean to scare you! Just joking about her being a "leftover". Yes, she is Tally - registered name will be Four Lakes Count Me In. One of the boys - Myles - stayed this week and is getting picked up tomorrow. He and Tally have been having a blast playing.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hazel somehow looks so much older than the other pups - more grown up! Must just be the way she is stretched on the couch. Which looks very comfy! They are all so sweet looking. Glad they are doing well in their new homes.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Today is Miss Abby's birthday. She is 7 years old. Here she is with her grandpup Tally. Quite a difference in color!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Happy birthday to Abby. May Tally help you keep as young as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, happy birthday, Abby! You know how much I love you for giving me my sweet girl. I hope you have many, many more birthdays. Shala sends lots of love, too! xoxoxoxo


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Aw, happy birthday, Abby! You know how much I love you for giving me my sweet girl. I hope you have many, many more birthdays. Shala sends lots of love, too! xoxoxoxo


 Abby had a special day. We went to the dog park - just me and Abby - and met Stella (Tito x Abby 2015) and her owner for a walk. Then we went back to Stella's house where the humans had lunch and Abby got to play with all Stella's toys. The other girls were jealous when we got home which made it even better


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Aw, happy belated birthday Abby! ?Your are the best grandma around and your granddaughter is beautiful!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Tally and mom Sofie playing tug this morning. And the last one: "But I don't want to take a nap!"


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, Happy Belated Birthday Abby!! Abby really is beautiful, was she a pup from one of your earlier litters? How special to have 3 generations. Looking at Sophie and Tally play -- how lucky for Tally to be able to stay with her Mom and Grandma. I bet Tally will be a rich golden color maybe a shade or two darker than Matthew with the silky coat Sophie has. 4 goldens in one house, what a treat.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday Abby!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Gorgeous Abby, I know you had a lovely day and I love all your photos!.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Abby!! Sammy sends his mom lots of kisses.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Tally is just so stinking cute!!!! I love all of the photos that you post of her but the ones playing with mom are the best and the last one in the crate? Yup, "but I don't wanna take a nap!" Priceless.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

A few new puppy photos... That's Annie in the basket of leaves and playing with her two older Golden sibs Madison and Ticket. Myles also has a "big sis" named Ellie. Lucky liked the snow that fell this week. And Vinny says hi too


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a beautiful bunch of puppies! You must be very proud of them.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Your new puppy families are getting some great photos! They are so ridiculously cute!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

More puppy photos!! The first two are Yogi --with his owners' daughter at a wall in Austin, Texas where people like to be photographed and Yogi on the go -- the next three are Gracie enjoying last week's snow near Green Bay, Wisconsin, napping in the classic Golden upside down position and squeezing into a tight spot for another nap. And lastly we have my very own Tally - falling asleep in the sunshine with mom, being cute, and in one of her secret hiding places.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love that wall! We may need to do a road trip to Texas! 

So many great photos! I can't believe there is already snow in Wisconsin! Yikes! We're not ready for it yet. (Well, maybe I shouldn't speak for Miss Shala..)


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> I love that wall! We may need to do a road trip to Texas!
> So many great photos! I can't believe there is already snow in Wisconsin! Yikes! We're not ready for it yet. (Well, maybe I shouldn't speak for Miss Shala..)


OR we could create a similar wall in... where did we decide was half way?...Michigan somewhere?? No snow here yet, thank goodness but they got some over in the eastern and northeastern part of Wisconsin. It has been so mild here lately which is fine with me. My neighbors are putting up snow fence and stakes that help you find where your driveway is so you can plow or snow blow it. Which leads me to believe that winter is a little intense out here up on the hill.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> OR we could create a similar wall in... where did we decide was half way?...Michigan somewhere?? No snow here yet, thank goodness but they got some over in the eastern and northeastern part of Wisconsin. It has been so mild here lately which is fine with me. *My neighbors are putting up snow fence and stakes that help you find where your driveway is so you can plow or snow blow it. *Which leads me to believe that winter is a little intense out here up on the hill.



The strategy with the stakes is to make sure to get them in before the ground freezes even if the snow hasn't started. Trying to get them in after the ground is frozen is next to impossible and plowing a substantial snow without them invites a serious mess, especially if the plow person isn't really familiar with the driveway.

Love the puppy pictures.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the picture of Tally and Sophie, it's so sweet to see her with her Mom. Just curious, does she seek out Sophie exclusively or any of her pack?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> I love the picture of Tally and Sophie, it's so sweet to see her with her Mom. Just curious, does she seek out Sophie exclusively or any of her pack?


The group dynamics are interesting. Grandma Abby has been kind of grumpy with Tally since she became a little pest, telling her to back off and leave her alone. Piper, who is two, likes to play and puts up with more from the puppy, but they aren't all that bonded. Tally and her mom Sofie like to play and cuddle. And Abby and Piper are quite bonded as well. I guess there's an advantage to an even number of dogs.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> The group dynamics are interesting. Grandma Abby has been kind of grumpy with Tally since she became a little pest, telling her to back off and leave her alone. Piper, who is two, likes to play and puts up with more from the puppy, but they aren't all that bonded. Tally and her mom Sofie like to play and cuddle. And Abby and Piper are quite bonded as well. I guess there's an advantage to an even number of dogs.


It is very interesting to watch how a new pup becomes part of the pack. At first Tripp was a major pest to both of my dogs, but now seems to have lost interest in Raider and devotes his puppy teeth to Tugg. Tugg takes so much of it and then will remind him by pinning him for a moment or two to knock it off. Tripp seems to sense Raider is not fair game, he will once in a while grab his tail or his throat, but not nearly as much as he did at first. Raider is getting too frail to be subjected to puppy teeth, and too passive to object to it, he just stands there with a pleading look in his eyes. And if things get a little rowdy, Tripp's play yard is right next to our family room and in he goes. He doesn't object, is right next to us, and has his favorite stuffies and chewies so he is happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy very belated birthday to beautiful Abby.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

The three puppies are even more adorable than they were when they were last photographed by you, Jane. It's amazing!

Deb


----------



## GoldenHearted (Dec 1, 2016)

My heart just about burst from cuteness overload! Puppies and mom are too adorable!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Three generations at my house: from left are Grandma Abby, puppy Tally and mom Sofie. And all sitting still!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think it's so special to have the three generations -- Abby and Sophie show a strong resemblance or at least to me. And look how nice Tally is just lying there, although she seems to be giving you the evil eye or has something up her sleeve, she looks like she could be a little stinker.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was also noticing how much Sophie looks like Abby....beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I love those red dogs! As the owner of a black Newfoundland, I feel it is politically correct for me to say so here. At least I am daring to do so. They are all beauties.

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> I love those red dogs! As the owner of a black Newfoundland, I feel it is politically correct for me to say so here. At least I am daring to do so. They are all beauties.
> 
> Hugs,
> Deb


I agree, they are beautiful and it's their silky coats that you notice. I've seen darker red goldens but not with the silky coats Abby and Sophie have, almost a little setter-like.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, oh, oh. That is so precious. I think you have a new entry for this month's photo contest!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Ho ho ho! Tally in the snow! We got six inches today and she love the white stuff.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Adorable, we just got a dusting so we have slush here in Milwaukee but it won't be long now. Love the video.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That video is a classic! The look on her face when she finds her treasure in the snow..


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's so proud of herself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great video - and great photos! Love the one on the left.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

And another snow dog is born! (Or should I say, "launched"?) A beautiful sight.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

OH oh Tally in the snow with zoomies... 

She is cute and gorgeous at the same time.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Puppy Vinny had a good visit with Santa. He told Santa that he has been very good (it's true!) and what toys he wanted. Then he gave Santa kisses.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh! That photo is absolutely wonderful!!! It should be on a Christmas card. I love it! I may have to ask Santa for a puppy... see what you do, Jane???


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a perfect Santa picture! 

We are going to try for ours today... if the weather cooperates!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> What a perfect Santa picture!
> We are going to try for ours today... if the weather cooperates!


We had a big storm go through the last two days, lots of snow and now sub zero temps. If that's what you're getting now it was quite a winter storm. But if you do get out for Santa photos tell Shala I said to SMILE!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> We had a big storm go through the last two days, lots of snow and now sub zero temps. If that's what you're getting now it was quite a winter storm. But if you do get out for Santa photos tell Shala I said to SMILE!


We didn't get a lot of snow in the end - and some of it melted during a brief mild day before the deep freeze came in yesterday. Now it's that crusty stuff that is NO fun to run through, or so Shala tells me. 

We made it for pictures... and got an ALMOST smile. The photographer was very patient. She was being a very serious faced girl, despite lots of squeaky toys. When I started to toss it up in the air, she let a little smile through. For Shala, it was huge. : One's coming your way, but I will also post it here in the Santa picture thread.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wonderful video of Tally in the snow. She's a beautiful girl with lovely lines. But you knew that.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are some current photos of Tally, the girl I kept from the Matthew x Sofie litter. She is just over four months old now. She is a little cracker jack in her puppy kindergarten class and also loves to cuddle, especially with mom Sofie (in the photo - as you can see my sofa is well used  and with me. Tripp, who has his own thread here, is Tally's brother.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She is so pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So pretty - and Sofie looks beautiful, too! Such a nice, shiny coat!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> So pretty - and Sofie looks beautiful, too! Such a nice, shiny coat!


Sofie's face is a little squashed and strange in the photo. But she is very good. She and Tally are so close with Tally over cuddling right up next to her mom all the time. I could do endless cute cuddle photos of those two.


----------

